# In Search of New RPs/RP Partners~



## gingerhime (Jul 7, 2020)

Looking for new RP partners to flesh out some new and old characters of mine! I'd love for any of my pokemon OCs or fursonas/fur babies to get a chance to interact with others! RPing always helps motivate me to draw my characters more, so honestly you'd be helping me out in that department as well ^^ All I ask is that you respect any hard limits, write in third person (no first person or one-liners please! Grammar + effort is a must), and be 18+ AT LEAST! No exceptions! I ideally prefer 21+ partners, but I refuse to interact with anyone under 18 since I post NSFW content. RPs of just about any kind are welcome, though I tend to lean more towards NSFW (it doesn't have to revolve around JUST that-- story is important after all) and I have a giant soft spot for poke!verse, fantasy, and horror/supernatural. Anthro, human, feral, etc... you name it and I'll probably be down! Shoot me a message if you're interested and hopefully we can get to writing something together soon ;w; ♥

(Here are some examples of my OCs/fursonas: Userpage of gingerhime -- Fur Affinity [dot] net )


----------



## AbstractReptile (Jul 7, 2020)

I'm interested! Feel free to send me a PM on Discord (or here) if ya wanna brainstorm!


----------



## Good Boy Avery (Jul 7, 2020)

Well, I've never RP'd before, but I've kind of been wanting to jump into it. If you're willing to work with a noobie let me know!


----------



## gingerhime (Jul 8, 2020)

Akindofsquid said:


> Well, I've never RP'd before, but I've kind of been wanting to jump into it. If you're willing to work with a noobie let me know!


And long as you’re willing to put the effort in to match post lengths and whatnot! Anyone can rp as long as they have the passion for it. Admittedly I’m a bit busy, so fair warning that I won’t be available all the time— that being said I don’t mind lending a helping hand! Just DM me ‘ w ‘


----------



## gingerhime (Jul 8, 2020)

bump


----------



## DemonSukaii (Jul 11, 2020)

i'd be willing tbh


----------



## NovaSwiftBrony (Jul 19, 2020)

gingerhime said:


> Looking for new RP partners to flesh out some new and old characters of mine! I'd love for any of my pokemon OCs or fursonas/fur babies to get a chance to interact with others! RPing always helps motivate me to draw my characters more, so honestly you'd be helping me out in that department as well ^^ All I ask is that you respect any hard limits, write in third person (no first person or one-liners please! Grammar + effort is a must), and be 18+ AT LEAST! No exceptions! I ideally prefer 21+ partners, but I refuse to interact with anyone under 18 since I post NSFW content. RPs of just about any kind are welcome, though I tend to lean more towards NSFW (it doesn't have to revolve around JUST that-- story is important after all) and I have a giant soft spot for poke!verse, fantasy, and horror/supernatural. Anthro, human, feral, etc... you name it and I'll probably be down! Shoot me a message if you're interested and hopefully we can get to writing something together soon ;w; ♥
> 
> (Here are some examples of my OCs/fursonas: Userpage of gingerhime -- Fur Affinity [dot] net )


If you're still looking Im interested. I got fursonas and a good amount of pokesonas. If you have discord hit me up at NovaTheLucario#6590. I'm looking forward to rping and discussing with you.


----------



## Kamenriderfire (Jul 19, 2020)

Are you still looking?


----------



## DariusTheLoony (Jul 22, 2020)

Still  available?


----------



## KohleCoke (Oct 15, 2020)

Akindofsquid said:


> Well, I've never RP'd before, but I've kind of been wanting to jump into it. If you're willing to work with a noobie let me know!


If you want someone to get started with, I'm willing to help! Just pop me a PM any time!


----------

